# Text Verlauf



## zirag (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ GFXer
Kann mir einer helfen , ich hab schon gesucht und gegoogelt , aber nix gefunden .
Nun zu meinem Problem: ich habe es in einer Zeitschrift gesehen , da verläuft so ein Bild in einem Text aus , ach schaut selber!
hat vielleicht einer ein TUT !


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. Oktober 2003)

Ebenen die du brauchst:
Fotoebene
Textebene


mach den Text
drück mit gedrückter [STRG] Taste auf die Textebene
geh auf die Fotoebene und drück unten im Ebenenfenster *Vektormaske hinzufügen*
blende die Textebene aus

MfG Jan

Beispiel:


----------



## zirag (10. Oktober 2003)

schonmal , aber dann ist das Bild GANZ als text , und das soll sich ja in einem Verlauf zum Text machen , so wie in deinem Bsp. 
wie krieg ich denn da noch den Verlauf rein


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. Oktober 2003)

Da ist kein Verlauf im Bild, da sind nur rechts mehr Wörter als links.
Kannst du ja genau so machen, mach rechts viel Text, und nach links immer weniger.


----------



## zirag (10. Oktober 2003)

ok DANKE dir , ich werd´s so machen


----------



## alibeef (27. April 2004)

hi hab das auch mal so probiert weil ich genau das brauche. bei mir hat das aber so nicht funktinoiert. kann es jemand bitte nochmal etwas ausführlicher erklären?


----------



## Consti (27. April 2004)

mmh, danke. Ich fand den Effekt in der Werbung auch ganz nett - jetzt weiss ichs ja, wie ich es reproduzieren kann! Thx!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. April 2004)

Consti, ich versteh Deinen Post nicht ganz... war das ein Ausdruck von Freude? 

@alibeef: An welcher Stelle hängst Du denn, eigentlich ist das Tutorial selbsterklärend.


----------



## alibeef (27. April 2004)

ja schon aber irgenwie kann ich meine vectormaske nicht anwenden. bzw. weiss ich nicht wie ich verschiedene textebenen auf eine reduziere (unterschiedliche textgrößen) und diese als vecoren erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. April 2004)

Hi,

Mach doch Deinen ganzen Text auf eine Ebene (per Strg-C und Strg-V geht das ja ziemlich schnell). Dann befolgst Du Jan's Anweisung, das Symbol heisst "Ebenenmaske hinzufügen" (auf dem Screen steht Vektomaske, weil es  nach dem Durchgang so heisst, aber es ist das gleiche Symbol).

Und unterschiedliche Textgröße funktioniert auch problemlos, habs grad mal getestet.
Wenn noch Fragen sind, herzlich Willkommen zurück.


----------



## Julien (28. April 2004)

Ist ja wirklich ein kooler Effekt. Aber wie kann ich all meine TextEbenen auswählen ? Ich schaffe immer nur eine.

Greez Julien


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2004)

Hai, 



> Mach doch Deinen ganzen Text auf eine Ebene (per Strg-C und Strg-V geht das ja ziemlich schnell).



Sollte dein Problem lösen oder ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Julien (28. April 2004)

Nei ich meinte eigentlich wie ich die Text Ebenen "selektieren" kann.
Dies ist nun aber geklärt. Musst einfach Alt-Shift drücken.. das Standart für mehrere Auswahlen.. und mir ist es erst jetzt in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## alibeef (28. April 2004)

ok thx nach nen bissle rumprobieren hats jetzt doch noch funktioniert


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2004)

*alibeef*  - bitte nimm etwas Rücksicht auf die Anderen und versuche die an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu halten, weil dieses das Lesen von Beiträgen vereinfacht.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## besucher69 (1. März 2007)

*Thomas? wat wer bist du denn?*

Thomas, vielleicht solltest du probieren, dich an die Grammatik, Interpunktion und weiteren Aspekte der deutschen Sprache sowie deine eigenen Hinweise zu halten.

[   lachhaft, jmd. wg. gr.und kl.schreibung anzusprechen... erst recht im Internet..]


----------



## Mark (1. März 2007)

Hi besucher69!

...und dafür kramst Du einen drei Jahre alten Beitrag raus?!  

Mark.

- closed -


----------

